# Morton, IL - 8ft pusher



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

8ft Bobcat brand pusher w/ urethane edge. In good working condition, could maybe use cleaned up and painted. We were gonna run it as it is this yr, but we had a lot of changes and have no use for it now.....$1200 - pick up in central IL


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Sold


----------

